# Audi S3 Fareast Splitter review / group buy opportunity



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Audi S3 Fareast matte black splitter*

Hey guys, as some of you may have seen on Brian's A3, I also recently got the Fareast Splitter. Some pictures below of the new splitter installed on my S3. Let me know what you think. 

My personal review:

I couldn't be happier. This splitter was wicked easy to install. It utilized factory bolts so no additional drilling needed. The splitter came with 3m double sided adhesive already applied in the necessary locations, so you literally just peeled and press. It will also lower the front end by roughly half an inch, giving it an even more aggressive/sharper look. It's made of ABS resin, comes in matte black, matte grey and piano black. It also can be custom painted for an additional $100. The quality and fitment is perfect, no annoying gaps and very flush. All in all, I couldn't be happier. It also covered up the platinum front diffuser on the S3, which is something I've wanted to do for months now. 

If anyone is interested in purchasing this for their A3/S3, feel free to email me. I'm trying to get a group buy together for the members here so everyone has easier access to this product. 

If interested, email me at [email protected] for additional info or with any questions you have. I only need 5 people to be interested to make it a reality and I already have 1 confirmed so only 4 to go!


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you may have seen on Brian's A3, I also recently got the Fareast Splitter. Some pictures below of the new splitter installed on my S3. Let me know what you think.
> 
> My personal review:
> 
> ...


Could you snap a pic from a little further back from the side. Do they do a slightly more aggressive rear spoiler, maybe similar to the Audi Carbon Fiber accessory?


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

This looks perfect IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Is that the matte black you got? I wonder what the matte grey would look like on a Mythos Black.

On another note, I think a lot of people like it and would be interested however the price tag on that thing is definitely a big let-down.
I think to attract more potential/committed buyers, disclosing the group-buy price would be beneficial.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Whats the cost?

Are you a vendor here on fourtitude?

See below:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_advertising

• Advertising Rules and Regulations FAQ


Q: I want to organize a Group Buy, can I do so?
A: No, you will need to contact the advertiser who has the product you’d like to see in a group buy, and ask them to post the Group Buy.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Onequick4door said:


> Could you snap a pic from a little further back from the side. Do they do a slightly more aggressive rear spoiler, maybe similar to the Audi Carbon Fiber accessory?


Here you go... and no, this is currently the only product being offered and through this group buy it is considerably cheaper. If there's enough interest, we can always propose the spoiler in the future.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

reyoasian said:


> Is that the matte black you got? I wonder what the matte grey would look like on a Mythos Black.
> 
> On another note, I think a lot of people like it and would be interested however the price tag on that thing is definitely a big let-down.
> I think to attract more potential/committed buyers, disclosing the group-buy price would be beneficial.


Mine is the matte black, yes. 

I'm waiting for pictures of the matte grey and piano black splitter. I should have them tomorrow  

The regular price is $900 + shipping. The group buy price would be $699 + $125 for international shipping. This would include insurance and all PayPal fees. 

If you're willing to pick it up from Northern Virginia, you can cut out the $125 shipping. Local pick-up is welcomed


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Whats the cost?
> 
> Are you a vendor here on fourtitude?
> 
> ...



Ah, my apologies. I'm NOT a vendor, just a regular member. I was really doing this as a favor for all the members here who wanted this product. The manufacture of this product is in Japan and not a member of this site. 

Does this mean I should delete all mention of a group buy from this thread then?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Ricky11 said:


> Ah, my apologies. I'm NOT a vendor, just a regular member. I was really doing this as a favor for all the members here who wanted this product. The manufacture of this product is in Japan and not a member of this site.
> 
> Does this mean I should delete all mention of a group buy from this thread then?


I would message a moderator. I just mentioned it because I have seen people get burned for this before and their accounts get locked and such.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I would message a moderator. I just mentioned it because I have seen people get burned for this before and their accounts get locked and such.


Good call. I'll shoot one a message now.

Until then, if anyone is interested in more information, my email is [email protected] 

I have 2 locked in, 3 open slots, with about 4-5 people interested 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you for the side profile shot, very helpful


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Onequick4door said:


> Thank you for the side profile shot, very helpful


A splitter is just what this car needs, a matching rear lip spoiler and we're really in business.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Ricky11 said:


> Ah, my apologies. I'm NOT a vendor, just a regular member. I was really doing this as a favor for all the members here who wanted this product. The manufacture of this product is in Japan and not a member of this site.
> 
> Does this mean I should delete all mention of a group buy from this thread then?


How come it's shipping out of Virginia if the vendor is in Japan?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

reyoasian said:


> How come it's shipping out of Virginia if the vendor is in Japan?


I got quite a few inquiries about it so I reached out to the vendor in Japan to see if I could help set up a group buy. He will ship me 5 units to VA and I'll re-ship to each buyer. Buying it directly would cost $900 + shipping


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

If the vendor wants to organize the groupbuy I'm sure he can ship to everyone individually.

No offence to you, but in this scenario it's definitely possible you're just purchasing 5 of the lips at a discount price and then re-selling to _AZ_*(VWV, not AZ)* members at a marked up price and hence making some profit along the way.
You may not be doing that but just saying it's a possibility, and everyone should be aware of this.
Either way, it's work on you to organize this so that's a plus.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

reyoasian said:


> If the vendor wants to organize the groupbuy I'm sure he can ship to everyone individually.
> 
> No offence to you, but in this scenario it's definitely possible you're just purchasing 5 of the lips at a discount price and then re-selling to AZ members at a marked up price and hence making some profit along the way.
> You may not be doing that but just saying it's a possibility, and everyone should be aware of this.
> Either way, it's work on you to organize this so that's a plus.



He absolutely could ship to everyone directly. Then every member has to pay his list price of $900 plus $200 for shipping. I am purchasing 5 of them at a reduced price and shipping them all together from Japan (which in turns allows for the price to be $699). By doing this I'm passing on the savings to all of you. Plus if anyone locally wants it, there's no shipping so it's $700 vs $1100... Which is the biggest problem with this splitter, being too expensive. 

I am making a small profit just so I don't lose money on PayPal fees and shipping. I'm more than happy not to do this, save the hassle and any member who wants it pay $900 + shipping directly from the vendor could do so. This is solely to help members get a great product at a discounted price. If this is an issue, I can cancel the GB and only post a review...


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Onequick4door said:


> A splitter is just what this car needs, a matching rear lip spoiler and we're really in business.




Agreed. If you have seen any diffusers, let me know. I can always ask them to produce something!


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

In that case, this is not a group buy. The maker of the lip is simply selling you a bulk of 5 lips at a reduced price from MSRP.
Then you are selling the 5 lips individually to VWV members at a markup and making a profit.

A group buy would be the maker of the lip taking down a minimum number of orders to reach a certain price reduction and *shipping them out to each member individually*
For example, the UNIbrace UBQ group buy, Bruce set a price and a minimum number of confirmed orders required before the items would go out *individually to each member*

With that said, I have nothing against this thread or the method you're doing this.
I just think forum members should be aware of the exact situation to make a fair judgement on whether they want to join in on this deal.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

reyoasian said:


> In that case, this is not a group buy. The maker of the lip is simply selling you a bulk of 5 lips at a reduced price from MSRP.
> Then you are selling the 5 lips individually to VWV members at a markup and making a profit.
> 
> A group buy would be the maker of the lip taking down a minimum number of orders to reach a certain price reduction and *shipping them out to each member individually*
> ...


Only thing to note is I'm not marking anything up. I've negotiated a deal for a mark down if I order 5, then passing all that savings on to the members so this is more affordable. My net profit on 5 units is a joke, the profit - if you even want to call it that - is really to make sure I don't go upside down while helping everyone out. 

Also only reason I was calling it a group buy is because unless I get 5 people to throw down, I can't order them at the discounted rate. 

BTW - If any member decides they want direct shipping, we could easily do that as well, shipping would just cost a little more then.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update...

For Matte Black pictures, see my original photos above.


Matte Grey (matches the platinum grille): 



















Piano Black:


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder which color would look awesome on the Black Optic Package on Glacier White?. I'm thinking Matte Black.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cesar2387 said:


> I wonder which color would look awesome on the Black Optic Package on Glacier White?. I'm thinking Matte Black.


You could go with piano or matte. Both would match very well. Personally I'd say go with Piano black for your combo since the black optic grille has a glossy black surround  Let me know if you're interested. Only 1-2 left.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> You could go with piano or matte. Both would match very well. Personally I'd say go with Piano black for your combo since the black optic grille has a glossy black surround  Let me know if you're interested. Only 1-2 left.


So this splitter overlaps the stock middle one and hides it?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I find this odd. I was told by the the company that I would be the sole importer and seller of this splitter for the USA. Since i was the first to order one (and have sold 3 others to people) I would be the one to contact for purchase and sales.

I know the forum rules and thus never posted anything here or Audizine since i'm not a vendor or paid advertiser.

I can also say the splitter is a perfect fit, easy install and looks fantastic on the S-Line and S3 front bumpers. My fourtitude article about this and the install should be up very soon.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> I find this odd. I was told by the the company that I would be the sole importer and seller of this splitter for the USA. Since i was the first to order one (and have sold 3 others to people) I would be the one to contact for purchase and sales.
> 
> I know the forum rules and thus never posted anything here or Audizine since i'm not a vendor or paid advertiser.
> 
> I can also say the splitter is a perfect fit, easy install and looks fantastic on the S-Line and S3 front bumpers. My fourtitude article about this and the install should be up very soon.



Funny... I think Ryoji is trying to get as many U.S resellers as he can because soon as I ordered mine he asked if I could also help get the word out. He never mentioned having a single US distributor... Sorry Brian! Didn't mean to step on any toes  

I also wasn't aware of the forum rules (my own fault), so I posted a quick review and opportunity for 5 members to get it at a discounted rate. In the future I'll coordinate with you


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

i'd be interested in the Matte Grey if it matches the rear diffuser.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

bterra said:


> i'd be interested in the Matte Grey if it matches the rear diffuser.


I was told, "it is the same color as the front grill inner (around no plate) also rear diffuser." 

Looking at the picture above, it looks damn close. 

Email me for more pictures if you want. [email protected]


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

Ricky11 said:


> I was told, "it is the same color as the front grill inner (around no plate) also rear diffuser."
> 
> Looking at the picture above, it looks damn close.
> 
> Email me for more pictures if you want. [email protected]



Done. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update:

2 spaces left. Soon as those 2 are filled, I'll place the order.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Fourtitude article coming soon for this along with P3 gauge review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Brian, are you transferring your splitter to the S3?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

A few more pictures... If anyone else is interested in this group purchase prices, let me know ASAP eace:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

One left if anyone else is interested...


----------



## Og57 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good looking piece, I'm on board!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Do they make this for any other Audis? This is a fantastic looking lip.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Og57 said:


> Good looking piece, I'm on board!


I assume you already emailed me about it?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Do they make this for any other Audis? This is a fantastic looking lip.


As if right now, not that I know of, however I made a recommendation to invest into the TT MK3 lip. Unfortunately creating one for B8 S4/S5 could be tough with B9 on the horizon. I can always ask if you're interested though. Congrats on your new S5


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am swapping mine over to the new S3 yup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Og57 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ricky11 said:


> I assume you already emailed me about it?


Yup email you this morning. 👍


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like I had a buyer flake at the last minute, so there's an extra splitter in piano black now... 

If you're interested, email/PM me. I'll put it in the classifieds soon as well. Thanks!


----------



## CivicAssassin (Oct 16, 2013)

Ricky11 said:


> One left if anyone else is interested...


My S3 is currently on order. Try posting over on AudiS3.org to see if you can find one more buyer.


----------



## jitsracer (Jul 26, 2016)

I love the Fareast splitter, but it's pricey. 

anyone have this one ?

http://www.emmanueledesign.com/coll...spoiler-for-audi-a3-s3-8v?variant=23853763463


----------

